# Circuito de protección SWR



## radium98 (May 5, 2015)

hola que podría ayudar i publicar protección SWR colocación componentes PCB con esquema que puede volver a dibujar un diseño muchas gracias


----------



## moises calderon (May 5, 2015)

Adjunto imagen del protector, esta diseñado en  Sprint Layout5, espero sea de utilidad, cualquier error, hagamelo saber por favor,saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 6, 2015)

Hola a todos , estuve estudiando con cariño ese circuito y veo un pequeño problema.
Quando la potenzia reflejada es elevada (major que 3:1 por ejenplo) lo LED D8 asciende y satura lo transistor PNP (TIP 30) ese energiza lo relé que por su ves apaga lo excitador (desenergiza el ), mui bien hasta haora tudo OK , pero con lo excitador apagado no hay RF y lo LED D8 apaga , lo transistor PNP corta y lo relé energiza nuevamente lo excitador por meo de lo contacto NC ( normalmente cerriado) y como lo problema de la potenzia reflejada aun no fue resolvida todo lo processo ya aclarado si repete  nuevamente (desliga - liga - desliga .......). 
Asi concluo que es nesesario crear un "Lach" o mejor un trabamento que mantenga lo excitador sienpre apagado hasta un comando de "reset" que permita religar lo mismo.
Una possible modificación es conectar lo contacto "NA" (normalmente abierto) del relé a lo punto "B" (reverse) por meo de un dibisor resistivo de modo no ingresar con los 12 Voltios a lo CI LM3914 que es alimentado con 9 Voltios.
Lo Reset puede sener enpleado con un botón de contacto normalmente cerriado entre los +12Voltios y lo emissor del transistor PNP (TIP30), ese quando acionado desenergiza lo transistor , cortando lo relé y por consequenzia energizando lo excitador. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (May 6, 2015)

Amigo Daniel, en mi caso, atendí al pedido de radium98, de preparar el circuito impreso, es cierto que el diseño, tiene ciertas limitaciones, solicite también, que me  indiquen si hay algún error en el diseño, me hagan saber para corregirlo, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 6, 2015)

No te preocupes estimado amigo Don Moises Calderon , hiciste tudo mui bien sin errores algun , lo que se pasa es que ese circuito nasció con esa pequeña deficiencia que veo .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (May 6, 2015)

Como Andan Colegas,Aqui les dejo un viejo conocido,Se trata de una proteccion de roe y temp,Tiene la particularidad,de que posee un arranque demorado,y en caso de presentarse una falla total ,roe elevada.o Temperatura,el circuito queda bloqueado hasta que se corte la alimentacion del mismo,si la falla es minima o transitoria ,el sistema tratara de reiniciar el funcionamiento del transmisor pasados, los aprox,25Seg,que es el tiempo de puesta en marcha.

Cualquier duda consulten.

Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (May 7, 2015)

Dejo las gracias a todos, moises calderon, Daniel Lopes y elgriego, pero denme algo de tiempo para hacerlo ;  les informo que tengo ALGUNOS problemas en la vida real pero sigo viendo el hilo y la ayuda  , muchas gracias

Siempre USO traductor Google 

elgriego np pcb layout ?


----------



## elgriego (May 7, 2015)

*Hola radium98, No, no tengo pcb layout de este diagrama.


Saludos.*


----------



## radium98 (May 8, 2015)

No problema thanks


----------



## kakemarake (May 19, 2015)

hola este circuito controla las bias de um mosfet  osea bajandole la tension a - voltios


----------



## elgriego (May 19, 2015)

Cual de todos los circuitos posteados???


----------



## kakemarake (May 19, 2015)

me refiero al de los operacionales creo el tuyo


----------



## elgriego (May 19, 2015)

Hola kakemarake,No,ese circuito,lo que hace es desconectar la excitacion,Hace de cuenta, que donde esta el led,podes manejar directamente la primera etapa del excitador,es decir la alimentacion del primer transistor,posterior al vco,tambien se podria poner un relay,y con este controlar lo que gustes.

Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (Jun 11, 2015)

Perdón por la demora, aún en progreso.


----------



## ojotec (Ene 12, 2020)

elgriego dijo:


> Como Andan Colegas,Aqui les dejo un viejo conocido,Se trata de una proteccion de roe y temp,Tiene la particularidad,de que posee un arranque demorado,y en caso de presentarse una falla total ,roe elevada.o Temperatura,el circuito queda bloqueado hasta que se corte la alimentacion del mismo,si la falla es minima o transitoria ,el sistema tratara de reiniciar el funcionamiento del transmisor pasados, los aprox,25Seg,que es el tiempo de puesta en marcha.
> 
> Cualquier duda consulten.
> 
> Saludos.


Alguien armo éste protector ? Me gustaría armarlo para una potencia de 300 W que no tiene protección y quería saber  como simularlo por software , gracias.


----------



## 12AT7 (May 18, 2021)

moises calderon dijo:


> Adjunto imagen del protector, esta diseñado en  Sprint Layout5, espero sea de utilidad, cualquier error, hagamelo saber por favor,saludos


Hola! Cual es la distribución de componentes en el diseño de placa impresa realizada con Sprint Layout? No encuentro coincidencia entre el impreso y el circuito. Gracias


----------



## moises calderon (May 18, 2021)

12AT7 dijo:


> Hola! Cual es la distribución de componentes en el diseño de placa impresa realizada con Sprint Layout? No encuentro coincidencia entre el impreso y el circuito. Gracias



Hola amigo, a cual circuito te refieres?


----------



## 12AT7 (May 18, 2021)

Hola! Muy amable de tu parte. Me refiero al protector de R.O.E. (SWR), el cual tiene la placa impresa diseñada en Sprint Layout. Hay muchos diagramas similares pero ninguno tiene coincidencias con el PCB. Adjunto archivo del PCB en cuestion. Te adjunté un archivo en formato .lay6 pero parece que no se acepta así que subí fotografía en .jpg. 
Gracias
Es el protector de SWR Indonesio...


----------



## moises calderon (May 18, 2021)

12AT7 dijo:


> Hola! Muy amable de tu parte. Me refiero al protector de R.O.E. (SWR), el cual tiene la placa impresa diseñada en Sprint Layout. Hay muchos diagramas similares pero ninguno tiene coincidencias con el PCB. Adjunto archivo del PCB en cuestion. Te adjunté un archivo en formato .lay6 pero parece que no se acepta así que subí fotografía en .jpg.
> Gracias
> Es el protector de SWR Indonesio...


Amigo, en el post #1,  radium98 subió un protector que incluye el diseño de impreso, no lo diseñe yo, sprint layout tiene una opción de capturar  una imagen BMP y hacer un calco, escalando con un componente referencial y dibujarlo, es lo que hice y subí al foro, cualquier alcance adicional estoy a tus ordenes.


----------

